# I'd like your opinion on these chucks...



## Harvey (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got a Grizzly G4003 12x36 lathe (D1-4 cam lock spindle mount) that came with two chucks: a 6" 3-jaw and an 8" 4-jaw.  I'm now looking into adding a collet chuck and possibly an 8" 3-jaw chuck.  I've had good success buying from Grizzly and they put out a nice catalog.  Therefore, I'm considering this collet chuck and this 8" 3-jaw.  

My projects rarely require tolerances less than .010" so I don't need to spend a lot of money on tight-tolerance chucks.

Your opinions are appreciated.

Harvey


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have been thinking about buying the same chuck but then I ran across this just last week: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ut-on-my-new-D1-4-5C-Collet-chuck-Suggestions. I am not sure how many China factories make the direct mount D1-4 5C and if the Grizzly is any better, so now I am hesitating on buying one. I like the fact that it is a direct mount but then it is not as "tweak-able" as one on a back plate. I also see that Bison makes a direct mount one.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 29, 2013)

Bison makes nice chucks but I've always wondered how good the TIR is on direct mounted ones. Since you say you don't need high precision & if you don't mind asian import stuff, check out TMX (by Toolmex) or Fuerda if you want to save a few bucks. I'm not sure if TMX is asian import though or made in Poland also. I personally would rather have a chuck with a back plate but I did go with a direct mount Fuerda for my 4 jaw.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-TMX-Toolm...ork_Holding&hash=item48469a8f83#ht_2048wt_904

http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=10219


http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-GATOR-Lat...ork_Holding&hash=item48574d7b7e#ht_2790wt_909

http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/8galach3jawd1.html

http://www.tools4cheap.net/fuerda.php


----------



## george wilson (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a 10" Bison 3 jaw with built in D-6 back. It is accurate to a little over .001" TIR. My 8" universal 4 jaw Bisons are my favorite. I have used several over the years. I have added backs to them. My current one is good to .001" TIR. I like the 4 jaw universals because they will grip square or round. I don't use hex a lot.


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Plus one on the TMX chucks. I am very impressed with their quality. When I ordered my new Fuerda Gator 4 jaw they sent me a TMX 3 jaw by mistake. While I had both I was able to do a side by side comparison and the Gator is very nice but the fit and finishing on the TMX was far better. I took allot of photos on the differences of the two and maybe someday I will get them posted.


----------



## metalmole (Dec 29, 2013)

Harvey I have the same lathe, I was considering the same type of 5c chuck, but read too many folks were having problems with runout and some didn't like how many turns it took to get the collet in tight on the part. I bought an ER40 collet plate from tools4cheap and a D14 backplate from Grizzly. I am very happy with my results, getting about 0.0002 run out...


----------

